

Commencement Theory - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/6708298614/commencement-theory

======
egiva
Colbert made a great speech. Maybe you've already seen it, but I really
recommend a past commencement speech by J.K. Rowling in 2008:
<http://vimeo.com/1711302>

